# Employment Visa from German Consulate in Dubai



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Has anyone applied for employment visa (or long term visa) from German consulate in Dubai? If yes, could you please share your experience. How long did it took? Anything particular to keep in mind while preparing for application or at the visa appointment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i am from dubai and planning to get JSV applied in January first week...
i had word with consulate.. they book appointment by mail


----------



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> i am from dubai and planning to get JSV applied in January first week...
> i had word with consulate.. they book appointment by mail


Hello Nitin - then may be I can help you with any questions, if any. As mine is scheduled next week. 

Do you have any idea how long they take to process for employment visa?

Thanks


----------



## 98741 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am very happy to see this question asked which I was about to ask. I have Employment Visa interview with German Consulate, Dubai in this week. Please share your experience with the Visa process.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

vibhory2j said:


> Hello Nitin - then may be I can help you with any questions, if any. As mine is scheduled next week.
> 
> Do you have any idea how long they take to process for employment visa?
> 
> Thanks


vibhor.. sure.. i have many doubts... can we pls go to some other platform to discuss...

[contact details removed by moderator] (and forum rules specify English only, by the way.)


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> I am very happy to see this question asked which I was about to ask. I have Employment Visa interview with German Consulate, Dubai in this week. Please share your experience with the Visa process.


[contact details removed by moderator, this is for your own safety] (and forum rules specify English only, by the way.)


----------



## 98741 (Dec 9, 2016)

I see your post as below ?

"[contact details removed by moderator, this is for your own safety] (and forum rules specify English only, by the way.)"


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

lol.... good move moderator...

hey people... rkeethadath and vibhor...

which stream are you from


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

can u people private message me ???


----------



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> I am very happy to see this question asked which I was about to ask. I have Employment Visa interview with German Consulate, Dubai in this week. Please share your experience with the Visa process.


Is your interview done? Please share your experience. What documents were required? And did they mention anything Abt processing time.

Regards


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

vibhory2j said:


> Is your interview done? Please share your experience. What documents were required? And did they mention anything Abt processing time.
> 
> Regards


ya please share the same...


----------



## 98741 (Dec 9, 2016)

No. Mine is scheduled for 15 Dec 2016. I will update my experience here once done.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> No. Mine is scheduled for 15 Dec 2016. I will update my experience here once done.


yours is job seeker or work visa ?


----------



## 98741 (Dec 9, 2016)

nitinmoudgil said:


> yours is job seeker or work visa ?


It is work visa (Blue card). Do you in general how is German Consulate, Dubai. Any body has some previous experience with German Consulate, Dubai.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> It is work visa (Blue card). Do you in general how is German Consulate, Dubai. Any body has some previous experience with German Consulate, Dubai.


i have after u... but ya i got my schenegen visa in 4 days...
last month


----------



## 98741 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai. 

She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport. 

She said to come after weekend(Sunday) to collect the passport. Also told to get the Health insurance. I already had that so I gave it to her. That's it.

1.5 hours later, I got a call from the same lady and said they have got feedback regarding my application and can collect my passport on 9-10AM on Sunday from German Consulate, Dubai.

I am wondering will this be so fast like this?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai.
> 
> She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport.
> 
> ...


wow... that was quick... u will get ur visa on sunday.. its just 2 days main


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

rkeethadath said:


> I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai.
> 
> She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport.
> 
> ...


wow... that was quick... u will get ur visa on sunday.. its just 2 days main
can u confirm, what are the questions they asked ?


----------



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I too had my german consulate interview today and experience was more or less similar to the one rkeethdath had. Pretty straight forward. The person said it is approved based on the documents submitted. I just need to go back with Travel Insurance and the collect passport in two days.

On another note, if someone is interested to take their family along. Yes it is possible. However, they have different timline for family visa approval. It can not be completed as quick ours. May take upto 22 working days. However, eventually all can travel together.

Thanks


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

vibhory2j said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I too had my german consulate interview today and experience was more or less similar to the one rkeethdath had. Pretty straight forward. The person said it is approved based on the documents submitted. I just need to go back with Travel Insurance and the collect passport in two days.
> 
> ...



vibhor so u will also go on sunday... and confirm me one thing.. how long interview goes.. like 5 mins or 10 mins


----------

